# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  OCR et lecture de chques

## Tiffado

Bonjour,

Je profite de ce vieux topic pour demander quelque chose compltement en rapport.

J'ai aujourd'hui le mme projet  raliser  partir de photos faites par smartphones, mais je me pose une(des) question(s). J'imagine que vous allez me faire la remarque d'aller faire d'avantages de recherches sur Google, mais c'est justement en faisant mes recherches que je suis tomb sur ce topic, donc autant en profiter.

Depuis le temps (4 ans), est-ce qu'il existe maintenant des logiciels, des API spcialiss dans la lecture du numro CMC7 ?

Est-ce que les OCR permettent vraiment de pouvoir lire un numro de chque ?
-> J'ai fait rapidement un test sur le net avec un OCR gratuit en ligne, et les seuls caractres absolument non reconnus du chque sont justement les numros prsents dans le CMC7, puisque c'est en fait un code barre, avec des blancs entre chaque ligne (code barre quoi), ce qui fait que le chiffre en lui mme n'est pas visible. (il lit des truc comme "!/IIi!)'!", bref le truc absolument incomprhensible.
Mais est-ce le cas pour tout les OCR ?

Si ce n'est pas le cas, est-ce viable de s'orienter vers du traitement image pour lire le code barre (mesurer l'espace entre chaque barre pour avoir un code binaire et donc ressortir le numro  partir de l) ?

Dernire question :
Est-ce possible d'utiliser un OCR sur Smartphone ? (Android et/ou iPhone) Ou bien vais-je tre oblig d'exporter la photo sur un serveur pour faire tourner l'algorithme ailleurs que sur le smartphone.

Merci beaucoup pour votre lecture, et vos ventuelles rponses  mes questions !

----------


## Graffito

Il faudrait combiner un OCR et un OBR (bar code).

Regarde les outils LeadTools (possibilit de test OnLine) : http://www.leadtools.com/sdk/ocr/def...duEEAFghttp://

----------


## RafaelDev

Salut,

Si tu as toujours besoin de a, j'ai ralis en python un OCR de CMC7 qui lit des codes CMC7 sur des chques types BNP sur des scan A4.
J'ai utilis une mthode de machine learning pour reconnatre les chiffres en les rcuprant un par un

https://github.com/RafaelCartenet/OCR-CMC7

Bon courage  ::):

----------


## joyamen

Bonjour RAFAELDEV,

je suis interesser par l'application que vois avez developpez j'ai tlcharger la source depuis le lien j'ai installer python pour utiliser l'application mais je n'arrive pas a l'ouvrir.

Si tu peux stp me dcrire la procdure pour ouvrir votre application et l'utiliser 

Et aussi la compiler en EXE pour pouvoir l'utiliser sans passer par d'autre software 

Merci

----------


## gpcbitnik38

le code cmc7 ne peut pas etre lu par un ocr classique. le premire opration d'un ocr est de trouver toutes les composantes connexes d'une image et de passer son algo sur chaque CC. or la police cmc7 est compose de barre sans lien entre elle donc l'ocr va interprter chaque barre comme tant une lettre.
Tu pourrais pre-traiter ton image en fermant les lettres avant de passer dans l'ocr mais attention a ne pas fusionner deux lettres.


j'ai galement ralis un code similaire pour des chques scanns.

dtection de la ligne cmc7 avec des descripteurs SURF et un algo de fit de ligne (type Ransac).
ensuite la lecture se fait via des auto-encoder et une bribe d'algo bas sur les 2 sparation principale dans les chiffres.
je compile  et je t'envoie a par mp

----------


## joyamen

ok je te remercie beaucoup pour ces explications 

mais malheureusement le lien ne fonctionne pas

----------


## joyamen

j'ai le message 

 ::(:  Ce site est inaccessible

----------


## joyamen

c bon j'ai pu avoir accs et telecharger l'application elle fonctionne 

par contre quand j'upload un exemple d'un cheque scanner il n'arrive pas a lire le code CMC7

c'est quoi les caractristiques et les mesures du cheque a scanner et est ce qu'il doit etre en couleur ou en noir et blanc

merci encore une fois

----------


## gpcbitnik38

je te transfert les sources pour que tu puisses refaire le training (tu peux telecharger une version d'essaie de matlab sur leur site, il te faut galement les toolbox neural network et image processing il me semble)
par contre je te prviens c'est du code un peu a larrache sans beaucoup de commentaire :s
tu peux me joindre par mp si tu as des questions

----------

